# Canada to Spain



## katiepickles (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Is there anyone on here that moved from Canada to Spain? i am looking ot move my wife and daughter to Spain next year and i was hoping to get any tips from someone that has been through the process. 

travel safe!
cheers


----------



## agentyumi (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a cousin who is a Canadian. According to her finding your desired work is hard. There are lots of under the table work.. My advice is to find an employer that will give you a work contract. It’s easier going to Spain when you have already signed contract.

Another suggestion, if you are really decided staying in Spain, would be to go where the tourists are. This will give you a better chance at cash in hand jobs to start you off, and also there will be communities of expats already there (mostly British/German) that will be able to connect you with some people who can hopefully help speed up the process of getting your kids into a school, and finding a job for yourselves. Another idea would be to start a business of your own.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Have you checked into whether you can legally move to Spain? Most of the posters we get here that are moving to Spain have EU passports so have no residency problems. If you don't have EU passports you may find it very difficult to even be allowed to stay in the country, let alone work.

In EU countries you cannot get a work permit unless you are filling a job that cannot be done by anyone in the EU. You need to get all that figured out before you start making plans to move.

I moved your post here, where you will find a lot of people to answer your questions.


----------

